# Sensations and Royale paint (Ace Hardware)



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Anyone have any experience with this paint? Good? Bad?


----------



## sjm (Sep 15, 2006)

I just removed some wallpaper in a few rooms and repaint,tinted primer same as top coat and then used royal..was very impressed with it, does about as much as the 30 per gal paints for 20 dollars per,scrubbable to boot.....would use it again too


----------



## Paintpimp (Nov 15, 2006)

The house I just bought has Ace Royal throughout, looks OK, but if you touch the walls it burnishes like no other paint I have ever seen. The walls have shiny spots from being washed everywhere. I am repainting the whole house.


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

I've used Royal, it's decent for application but I don't know how it wears. Never used Sensations.


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

Paintpimp said:


> The house I just bought has Ace Royal throughout, looks OK, but if you touch the walls it burnishes like no other paint I have ever seen. The walls have shiny spots from being washed everywhere. I am repainting the whole house.



That can be a description of most paints out there. 

I use the sensations once and it kind of looked like it would sag if you put it on too heavy. It also had a pretty strong smell. maybe the scotchgard chemical had a oder not sure.


----------



## PlainPainter (Dec 29, 2004)

Have never used sensations but have used lots and lots of Royal Touch. Honestly it's the only paint that has never given me issues, inside and out. I haven't used it in ages - as homeowners will have a cow if they see the Ace label. They assume it's junk. Even in exterior applications where I have expected Moore or P&L to fail because major water ingress issues were never addressed by homeowner - the Ace Royal Shields paint has performed flawlessly - better than you'd expect. Overall very good paint at the right price.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

> Overall very good paint at the right price


.

Thats why i am asking. Trying to find a good reliable paint where not so much of the price is in name. Duration around here is like $55 a gal. I just don't think it should be necessary to pay that much for a good reliable paint thus running the price up for the ho and losing some jobs. Recently I read a post where someone suggested maybe painters are pricing themselves out of the market. They got blasted royally.


----------



## PlainPainter (Dec 29, 2004)

I don't think the pricing of product has any impact whatsoever on the price of a painting job. The product is nil compared to labor - if it is indeed having an impact - then I suspect your pricing is way too low anyways. Or just plain targeting the wrong customers.


----------



## Faron79 (Nov 29, 2007)

*ACE-Royal comments...*

Hi Guys,

Interesting comments above!

As some of you may know, I'm at an ACE store in Fargo, ND. We just hit #40 for U.S. retailers of ACE-Paint. We go through TONS of it here, and we're not really a contractor-oriented store! 
* Some of Our salesfloor for Paint consists of 3 24' bulk-racks (about half is ACE), with 6 pallets of ACE-Royal paint underneath too.
* The other racks have C2, Ralph-Lauren, Sikkens, Penofin, & Cabot.
* Have some of the "ACE-doubter's" come up here!
* Last November, we had 2500 :blink:gallons of ACE delivered. This spring...2600 gallons:blink:...with spot-ordering each week too!
* We've got 3 Auto-tinters. 1 is exclusively for C2, but the other 2 are kept busy shooting ACE colorant (and they're starting to show their age...)!!

So....for the ACE fans/doubters...tell them how busy the store in Fargo :shifty:is!
(and this is a Metro-area with 2 BIG Menards, HD, 3 Walmarts, Kmarts, Lowes, 2 Targets, 2 SW stores, 2 BM outlets, etc., ...)

Faron


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

PlainPainter said:


> *I don't think the pricing of product has any impact whatsoever on the price of a painting job*. The product is nil compared to labor - if it is indeed having an impact - then I suspect your pricing is way too low anyways. Or just plain targeting the wrong customers.


I'm not so sure about that if there is a $30 per gal difference in the price of the product. Maybe in some situations and some jobs. I'm talking basically the same quality of paint, ease of application, and whether or not a certain paint is requested by customer.

10 gals at $25 per
10 gals at $55 per
Theoretically $300 difference.
I guess it depends on salesmanship and the customer.
Some may want the job done, and cost is of no consideration, but many will accept the lower price. 
I would like to think there are some hidden gems out there somewhere as far as quality and ease of application are concerned.


----------



## PlainPainter (Dec 29, 2004)

Any job that is going to require 10 gallons of wall paint - I hope you realize $300 will be a drop in the bucket. You probably are one of those types that seperate materials from labor when giving estimates to a client. And then they see that price tag of $55/gallon for paint - and the homeowner is like 'oh, no - we couldn't pay that much, it's much too expensive.' But yet compared to labor - it's absolutely nothing. I did a 6 grand job back in February - and only used 4 gallons of paint for all the walls on the second coat. So I imagine if I needed 10 gallons - it would have been a really huge job!


----------



## Paintpimp (Nov 15, 2006)

Ace Royal for $20ish a gallon or for the same money use Promar200 or Progreen 200. I'll buy from a PAINT store.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

> You probably are one of those types that seperate materials from labor when giving estimates to a client..


Not necessarily. I had rather be able to say I will X amount of work for x amount of money. Supply a good product and do a good application without explainig the paint to be used, the brush to be used, etc., but in reality, the ability and willingness to explain the product and instill confidence in it is part of the selling. In my case, I am just not sure SW is the savior some seem to rely on it to be. Definitely not sure $55 per gal is always justified. If a premium product can be used for a lower price tag, and make it easier to get what I need for my troubles......



> I did a 6 grand job back in February - and only used 4 gallons of paint for all the walls on the second coat


Plain, 6 grand for only 4 gals, or did you also do the first coat and a lot of prep? Intricate detail? Even if you did the first and second coat, my hat is off to you. I just don't see why your high-end customer would bat an eye if you *did show* them a $55 per gal price for the paint.

P.S. Understand my intention is not to short change the customer. The point about Promar is a valid point. I guess I am talking about higher quality paint when needed/wanted. According to the local SW, Promar is what most contractors around here use.


----------

